# AV Jack Wiring?



## k2ue

My mini is on the way, but I will need to use it with a TV that has DVI and stereo audio inputs. I have a HDMI to DMI Cable, but TiVo is not yet listing the cables for the AV port, from which I need to get stereo audio. Does anybody know how the AV jack is wired, in terms of Tip, Ring 1, Ring2, Body?


----------



## Arcady

I don't think anybody knows yet, but every jack like that I have ever encountered has body as ground, then tip, ring 1 and ring 2 as the three signals (video, L, R). If you have any cable with the right miniplug and three RCA jacks on the other end, it should work, but the colors on the connectors may be wrong. Trial and error should only take a few minutes.


----------



## bdraw

TiVo sent me a set of the cables and I was told by PR that they'd be available on TiVo.com at some point -- just checked, not there.

Composite and RL audio:
Sleeve = ground
1st ring = right
2nd ring = left
Tip = video

component:
Sleeve = ground
1st ring = red
2nd ring = blue
Tip = green


----------



## aaronwt

bdraw said:


> TiVo sent me a set of the cables and I was told by PR that they'd be available on TiVo.com at some point -- just checked, not there.
> 
> Composite and RL audio:
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = right
> 2nd ring = left
> Tip = video
> 
> component:
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = red
> 2nd ring = blue
> Tip = green


Did they say how much they would charge for the cables?


----------



## HarperVision

How does it know whether there's a composite or component cable connected and which format to send? Also if using component how do you get audio?


----------



## Dan203

bdraw said:


> TiVo sent me a set of the cables and I was told by PR that they'd be available on TiVo.com at some point -- just checked, not there.
> 
> Composite and RL audio:
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = right
> 2nd ring = left
> Tip = video
> 
> component:
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = red
> 2nd ring = blue
> Tip = green


Thanks for that.

FYI from what I could find cables designed for iOS devices use...

Sleeve = video
1st ring = ground
2nd ring = right
Tip = left

Because the ground is in the wrong place no amount of wire swapping will make those work.

In fact that configuration seems to be common because it allows a single port to support either a video cable or a standard pair of headphones for audio only.


----------



## Dan203

Based on the bad reviews for this one...

http://www.amazon.com/Amzer-3-5mm-RCA-Video-Cable/dp/B003YFJ80Q

from people trying to use it with iOS devices it sounds like it has this configuration....

Sleeve = ground
1st ring = video
2nd ring = right
Tip = left

So it should at least be usable with a TiVo Mini if you swap the cables around.


----------



## Jonathan_S

HarperVision said:


> How does it know whether there's a composite or component cable connected and which format to send? Also if using component how do you get audio?


Looking at the photos of the back of the mini there appear to be 2 1/8" jacks back there. One labeled "component" and another labeled "A/V".

The component (non-audio) cable goes in component and the composite+stereo goes in "A/V"


----------



## HarperVision

Oh yeah thanks for the reminder! I don't have one yet and forgot they're two different jacks.


----------



## k2ue

Are you counting 1st ring from the Tip, or from the Sleeve?



bdraw said:


> TiVo sent me a set of the cables and I was told by PR that they'd be available on TiVo.com at some point -- just checked, not there.
> 
> Composite and RL audio:
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = right
> 2nd ring = left
> Tip = video
> 
> component:
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = red
> 2nd ring = blue
> Tip = green


----------



## Dan203

I think it's pretty obvious he's counting from the sleeve out to the tip. Otherwise the two in the middle would be switched on the list for no logical reason.


----------



## k2ue

"Measure twice, cut once". The plug alone is available from mouser as P/N 171-7435-EX, for those comfortable with soldering.



Dan203 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious he's counting from the sleeve out to the tip. Otherwise the two in the middle would be switched on the list for no logical reason.


----------



## UCLABB

TiVo agent in chat said that the mini plug cable will be in the TiVo store later to day. I wouldn't count on it. I have the Amazon plugs on the way. I hope they work.

I'm a little confused here. Dan203 are you saying the Amazon plug will work and you only have to experiment at the RGA ends to get the right combo


----------



## Dan203

The one I linked to "should" work but you'll need to use them in the wrong order on the TV.

A lot of the other ones I looked at had the ground and video connections reversed. Those wont work because there is no way to switch the ground.


----------



## steve614

HarperVision said:


> How does it know whether there's a composite or component cable connected and which format to send? Also if using component how do you get audio?


I would think there will be two versions of this cable, color coded accordingly. Notice how the jacks on the back of the mini are color coded.










The photo of the cable above is color matched to use the component jack.


----------



## Dan203

I hope they sell them as a set.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Dan203 said:


> The one I linked to "should" work but you'll need to use them in the wrong order on the TV.
> 
> A lot of the other ones I looked at had the ground and video connections reversed. Those wont work because there is no way to switch the ground.


I tried my Roku composite, breakout cables. I had to switch the Yellow and White and they work fine.

Another composite set, from an old portable DVD player, worked also. I had to swap all three on them.


----------



## bdraw

steve614 said:


> I would think there will be two versions of this cable, color coded accordingly. Notice how the jacks on the back of the mini are color coded.
> 
> The photo of the cable above is color matched to use the component jack.


Yes, they sent me two cables, one for component and one video composite/audio. I didn't ask how much they'd cost or if the were sold together or separate, sorry.


----------



## Ckought

According to this site:

http://pinoutsguide.com/Home/wd_tv_tvout_cable_pinout.shtml

The pinout for the WD TV cable is the same as the TiVo Mini cable.

I found the WD TV cable on eBay for $4.99:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-TV-Live-Plus-Composite-AV-Cable-/370675838597


----------



## UCLABB

Still not in TiVo store. Probably few people need this, but this is poor planning for TiVo. I'm probably going to change my original plans for the mini and place it with a TV that has hdmi input.


----------



## Dan203

It seems like TiVo may have originally wanted to push the release date for the Mini to the 17th but then caved because people were managing to get them from BestBuy anyway. Perhaps there was some supply problems with these cables and the IR extender things and that was the reason for delay?


----------



## k2ue

It's hard for me to believe they didn't ship at least the AV cable with the unit -- not many people use component anymore, but there are plenty of reasons to need access to the audio. Or at worst have a coupon in the box to order the cable(s) you need for a minimal price.



Dan203 said:


> It seems like TiVo may have originally wanted to push the release date for the Mini to the 17th but then caved because people were managing to get them from BestBuy anyway. Perhaps there was some supply problems with these cables and the IR extender things and that was the reason for delay?


----------



## najenagold

So this is why my Mini audio is messed up?

I ordered this from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YEBK66/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just got it today and came here seeing if anyone elses was screwed up. It has a high pitched squeal if I actually plug it in all the way. I have to leave it almost floating inside to have it be normal.

Wow, thanks Tivo for not including a "rare" cable compared to the stack of HDMI that I have.

P.S. The cables are in stock now at Tivo for $15 for the Mini with $9 shipping. First class mail for that weight is $2.....


----------



## rsnaider

Cables are on the TiVo site now.


----------



## Dan203

Man $25 with tax and shipping! Ouch.


----------



## aaronwt

At least the shipping price is the same if you order two. If you order three then it only goes up 27 cents.

I need to order two A/V breakout cable kits.


----------



## steve614

I was about to say that is highway robbery until I looked for myself. 
Looks like you get both sets of cables in the "kit" for the $15.
That is on par with the cost of the IR blaster cable @ $7.

It doesn't surprise me one bit that the TiVo cables are "configured" a certain way that is different than a generic cable.


----------



## teklock

steve614 said:


> I was about to say that is highway robbery until I looked for myself.
> Looks like you get both sets of cables in the "kit" for the $15.
> That is on par with the cost of the IR blaster cable @ $7.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me one bit that the TiVo cables are "configured" a certain way that is different than a generic cable.


Where do you see the IR blaster cable?


----------



## steve614

teklock said:


> Where do you see the IR blaster cable?


----------



## Davisadm

steve614 said:


>





teklock said:


> Where do you see the IR blaster cable?


That IR blaster *IS NOT*, I repeat, *IS NOT* for the Mini.

It is for the older TiVos which had to control set top cable boxes.

Again...
That IR blaster *IS NOT* for the Mini.


----------



## steve614

Davisadm said:


> That IR blaster *IS NOT*, I repeat, *IS NOT* for the Mini.
> 
> It is for the older TiVos which had to control set top cable boxes.
> 
> Again...
> That IR blaster *IS NOT* for the Mini.


I don't believe anyone said it was.


----------



## Davisadm

steve614 said:


> I don't believe anyone said it was.


Your are right, BUT, I wanted to make sure someone does not misunderstand this and orders one with the intension of using it on the Mini. There have been questions of an IR port on the Mini (there is not). Before it came out, it was reported that there would be one.


----------



## k2ue

Wrong -- got this cable today -- the ground is not on the sleeve -- NFG for the Mini.



Dan203 said:


> Based on the bad reviews for this one...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Amzer-3-5mm-RCA-Video-Cable/dp/B003YFJ80Q
> 
> from people trying to use it with iOS devices it sounds like it has this configuration....
> 
> Sleeve = ground
> 1st ring = video
> 2nd ring = right
> Tip = left
> 
> So it should at least be usable with a TiVo Mini if you swap the cables around.


----------



## teklock

Davisadm said:


> Your are right, BUT, I wanted to make sure someone does not misunderstand this and orders one with the intension of using it on the Mini. There have been questions of an IR port on the Mini (there is not). Before it came out, it was reported that there would be one.


There will be one, but it plugs into the USB port.


----------



## Dan203

k2ue said:


> Wrong -- got this cable today -- the ground is not on the sleeve -- NFG for the Mini.


 Sorry. Without a actual wire layout it was just a guess based on the reviews and their reference to it not working with iOS devices.


----------



## NotNowChief

I find it a bit unsettling that these are not included with the Mini. Yes, most people will use HDMI. But still, it should have came with the breakout cable AT LEAST.


----------



## aaronwt

NotNowChief said:


> I find it a bit unsettling that these are not included with the Mini. Yes, most people will use HDMI. But still, it should have came with the breakout cable AT LEAST.


I understand them not including it. Otherwise they would have needed to raise the price to get the profit margin they want. Although personally I wish they had a version of the TiVo Mini with no HDMI cable, no remote and no batteries. And charged a little less for it. Since I will not use any of those.


----------



## najenagold

Ckought said:


> According to this site:
> 
> http://pinoutsguide.com/Home/wd_tv_tvout_cable_pinout.shtml
> 
> The pinout for the WD TV cable is the same as the TiVo Mini cable.
> 
> I found the WD TV cable on eBay for $4.99:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-TV-Live-Plus-Composite-AV-Cable-/370675838597


This one worked for me. Just received it and it's all good.


----------



## e30mpwrd

najenagold said:


> This one worked for me. Just received it and it's all good.


For splitting to composite or component? I bought a similar cable from radio shack (silly expensive anyway) and it works fine for composite, but not for component.


----------



## graphex

Can anyone verify that this is correct for the composite pinout? I've got a small tv with a different order for its 1/8" TRRS AV connector, so now i have to bust out the soldering iron...


Code:


-------+
       +-----+ +-----+ +-----+ +--------+
        GND     RED     WHT     Yellow   >
       +-----+ +-----+ +-----+ +--------+
-------+


----------



## sathead

graphex said:


> Can anyone verify that this is correct for the composite pinout? I've got a small tv with a different order for its 1/8" TRRS AV connector, so now i have to bust out the soldering iron...
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -------+
> +-----+ +-----+ +-----+ +--------+
> GND     RED     WHT     Yellow   >
> +-----+ +-----+ +-----+ +--------+
> -------+


I know I'm replying to an old post- but I needed this info yesterday to connect my new Roamio (base model) to a small TV by our treadmill that only has composite video and figured I'd confirm this info.

Anyway, the diagram above is accurate for making your own A/V Breakout cable for the Roamio (base model).
I used an old Slingbox A/V cable I had laying around- I cut the leads in the middle of the cable and rewired according to the above diagram. As soon as I connected it to the Roamio I got video and stereo audio on the small TV (while the HDMI to the main TV remained active).


----------



## bayern_fan

sathead said:


> I know I'm replying to an old post- but I needed this info yesterday to connect my new Roamio (base model) to a small TV by our treadmill that only has composite video and figured I'd confirm this info.
> 
> Anyway, the diagram above is accurate for making your own A/V Breakout cable for the Roamio (base model).
> I used an old Slingbox A/V cable I had laying around- I cut the leads in the middle of the cable and rewired according to the above diagram. As soon as I connected it to the Roamio I got video and stereo audio on the small TV (while the HDMI to the main TV remained active).


Is there a way to use this or a similar cable to get component out on a Roamio base model? I am thinking about getting a slingbox 350 and it would definitely help


----------



## SugarBowl

bayern_fan said:


> Is there a way to use this or a similar cable to get component out on a Roamio base model? I am thinking about getting a slingbox 350 and it would definitely help


Roamio base does not have a way to get component out. Only composite.

You can get a mini though, and connect it to the Roamio base, and get component out of the mini.


----------



## bayern_fan

SugarBowl said:


> Roamio base does not have a way to get component out. Only composite.
> 
> You can get a mini though, and connect it to the Roamio base, and get component out of the mini.


That's a good idea. I'm deciding between this option ($86 on amazon + $150 lifetime) or just reselling my base Roamio to pick up a Roamio Plus.


----------



## HarperVision

bayern_fan said:


> That's a good idea. I'm deciding between this option ($86 on amazon + $150 lifetime) or just reselling my base Roamio to pick up a Roamio Plus.


You'd be better served getting the mini because then you could watch separate programs on each device, especially while streaming with the Slingbox. I also did hear if you get the Slingbox 500 and use certain active hdmi splitters that will do the hdcp handshake, then you can use one leg of that to connect using hdmi without copy protection worries.


----------



## bayern_fan

HarperVision said:


> You'd be better served getting the mini because then you could watch separate programs on each device, especially while streaming with the Slingbox. I also did hear if you get the Slingbox 500 and use certain active hdmi splitters that will do the hdcp handshake, then you can use one leg of that to connect using hdmi without copy protection worries.


Thanks. With a base roamio (MOCA-less), I'd have to figure out how to get the Mini and a Slingbox 350 connected to my network from an adjacent room...


----------



## HarperVision

I'd use Ethernet or moca to do that. What choice of connections do you have in that room? (Ethernet, coaxial, etc.)


----------



## bayern_fan

HarperVision said:


> I'd use Ethernet or moca to do that. What choice of connections do you have in that room? (Ethernet, coaxial, etc.)


Coax is probably the closest, but I would need to find a way to get the Slingbox 350 hooked up via ethernet as well (unless I get some kind of hub to share the bedroom's Moca between a Mini and the Slingbox).

I'm considering getting a Roamio Plus to save myself the hassle of buying extra MoCa adapters and the like. Hopefully a holiday deal on the Mini will arrive ($200 or less with lifetime) so I can eventually pick one up.


----------



## HarperVision

bayern_fan said:


> Coax is probably the closest, but I would need to find a way to get the Slingbox 350 hooked up via ethernet as well (unless I get some kind of hub to share the bedroom's Moca between a Mini and the Slingbox).
> 
> I'm considering getting a Roamio Plus to save myself the hassle of buying extra MoCa adapters and the like. Hopefully a holiday deal on the Mini will arrive ($200 or less with lifetime) so I can eventually pick one up.


It sounds like moca is your best bet then. Yes you'd need an Ethernet switch in the room connected to the Moca's Ethernet jack to share the Internet connection between both devices. Even if you got the plus/pro with built in moca, you would still need a moca adapter in the bedroom because the mini won't act as a moca bridge that you can connect the Slingbox to. If you went straight moca to the mini then there'd be no connection available for the slingbox.


----------



## bayern_fan

HarperVision said:


> It sounds like moca is your best bet then. Yes you'd need an Ethernet switch in the room connected to the Moca's Ethernet jack to share the Internet connection between both devices. Even if you got the plus/pro with built in moca, you would still need a moca adapter in the bedroom because the mini won't act as a moca bridge that you can connect the Slingbox to. If you went straight moca to the mini then there'd be no connection available for the slingbox.


Thanks for the feedback. Would it be possible to daisy-chain the mini's ethernet port to the Slingbox?

On a side note, if I do in fact keep the base model what do you guys think I should buy with regards to MoCA and the like? (bridge, adapter, POE filter etc)


----------



## HarperVision

bayern_fan said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Would it be possible to daisy-chain the mini's ethernet port to the Slingbox?
> 
> On a side note, if I do in fact keep the base model what do you guys think I should buy with regards to MoCA and the like? (bridge, adapter, POE filter etc)


No you can't "daisy-chain" the sling from the mini. That's what I was saying about the mini not being a moca bridge. It would be awesome if it were. I still prefer the plus/pro if you can swing it. It still would save you from buying an extra moca adapter, stream, larger hard drive and many other extra goodies. Poe filter is probably a good idea as well.


----------



## todd_j_derr

FYI, back on the original topic, in a pinch you can use a stereo audio cable (stereo 1/8" -> 2 RCA) for composite and mono audio (actually I haven't checked to see if I'm really getting mono out or just the left channel but it doesn't matter that much)

I had a bunch of 1/8 -> 3 RCA cables but after checking with my meter they all had the ground in the wrong place so I would have had to cut them up and rewire them. Then I found this stereo cable, which was fine except the "ground" and "red" parts are effectively shorted together since that ring is longer. I wasn't sure if that would be a problem but it seems to work fine. The white RCA plug is video and red is audio.

I'm probably going to buy a new TV sometime (it's my last CRT!) so I didn't want to shell out for the real cable.


----------



## taynt3d

Ckought said:


> I found the WD TV cable on eBay for $4.99:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-TV-Live-Plus-Composite-AV-Cable-/370675838597


I bought this one from this seller about two months ago and it works perfectly.


----------

